# خزان مياه ارضى



## احمد عزالعرب (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السادة اهل الخبرة 
من فضلكم عندى خزان مياة ارضى خرسانات ومدفون .....هل فيه علاقة بين عدد فتحات التهوية وحجم الخزان عشان ماعملش مشكلة فى سحب الطلمبات


----------

